# Grape vines identification



## Thorsten (Aug 16, 2016)

I have a thirty year old vine in my garden that is consistently giving excellent grapes but this year there is an intruder coming in from the neighbour's garden. The neighbour is not the original owner of the home and did not plant the vine and as such is unable to tell me what grape it is. Can someone help me identify it?

http://imgur.com/a/kqb1j

The leaf on the left is from my vine. The right leaf is the intruder


----------



## marquettematt (Aug 16, 2016)

Have you ate any of the fruit of the intruder?


----------



## Johny99 (Aug 16, 2016)

You are going to need a lot more than the leaf. Grape color, seeds, cluster structure, tendril habit, etc. to make a good identification. Even then pitole structure and DNA may be needed. I'd decide if it is red or white, table or other and be happy. You can narrow it down if all the leaves do not have deep lobes. Not cab sauv, Syrah, or Merlot with that form.


----------



## amcnab2016 (Oct 24, 2016)

*Grape Identification*

Hi all,

Can anyone help with identifying the grapes that I use for my wine?

Picture attached.

Any help would be most appreciated.


----------

